# Fable und Großtaten ändern



## FYoshi (7. Oktober 2005)

*Fable und Großtaten ändern*

Hai (wo?  )  mal ne' Frage zu den Großtaten.
Wenn ich ein Quest angenommen habe und mir einige Großtaten ausgesucht habe, kann ich diese nachträglich noch mal ändern?
So habe ich ausversehen Faustkampf gewählt und kann die Quest nicht lösen. Ich würde deshalb diese Großtat gerne wieder abwählen.
m Handbuch habe ich ledier auch keine Lösung gefunden.
Über Tipps würde ich mich riesig freuen
Yoshi


----------



## Blackout (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fable und Großtaten ändern*

Das einzige was dir bleibt, ist einen Speicherpunkt vor der Quest zu laden oder es solange mit den Fäusten versuchen bis die Quest geschafft ist oder die Tastatur in Stücken vor dir liegt


----------



## showstopper123 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fable und Großtaten ändern*

Hilft wohl nur nochmal die Mission neu anzufangen, ist aber auch kein Problem, einfach vorher speichern, dann bleiben die exp etc erhalten. Und allzu lang sind die Quests nicht, ist man also schnell wieder an der alten Stelle.


----------

